# website hosting and email domain registration



## Kingvai_66866 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm starting a new business. For this i'll be seting up a website and an email domain on .com. The initial email ID requirement will be 10 and space for website is atleast 100MB.

Please suggest on some reliable service provider and how it can upgraded in future or transferred to  new provider.

Thanks.


----------



## c6b0rg (Mar 5, 2011)

go for Google Apps for email solutions..........if u r not able to configure that........tell me.......i'll configure that free of cost


----------

